

Borders employees vent frustration - travem
http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/borders-employees-vent-frustrations-in-ode-to-a-bookstore-death_b38538

======
travem
It's interesting to me to see the antagonism from the staff towards the
customers. Focus on the customers is, in my opinion, one of the reasons why
Amazon has been so successful compared to traditional bookstores.

